# WebOS "Root" or "Jailbreak"?



## bleddcfreak7 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been looking forward to android on the touchpad and all it has to offer, but I do kind of like the WebOS. Considering they are going to keep updating WebOS and it is going to be supported, does anyone think there will be some sort of "root" or "jailbreak" for WebOS on the touchpad?


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

webos is pretty open. no need to root or jailbreak it. 
just load up preware and your good to go.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Technically loading preware involves rooting. The rooting itself is entering the konami code.


----------

